# heat press rhinestones on poltpropylene totes?



## retiredplumber (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi
I know you can press rhinestones on polyester but polypropylene is a different material. I was wondering if it would stand up to the temps needed to press stones. I have looked for several hours and found out about screen printing and using vinyl but not rhinestones. My wife has several tote bags and it would make her happy if they had some bling. I would like to make her happy.
thanks 
Mike


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would think that the temp to adhere the stone would melt the bag but not 100% sure on this.
On sensitive material like sheer, and nylon, I lower the temp and increase the dwell time but I am not sure if it this method would work in this case.
The only way to no for sure is to test it out.



Katrina


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

There are ultrasonic applicators out there that would probably work for those. I think they are kind of expensive though, not really sure I haven't actually seen one. I know others have talked about them on here.


----------



## retiredplumber (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: heat press rhinestones on poltpropylene totes? update*

Well, I had to try it. I bought a bag from Albertson's and put a small triangle of siser vinyl and some rhinestones on it and pressed it at 320 degrees for 14 seconds and everything sort of stuck ( a very loose term ) so I upped the temp to 330, again for 14 seconds and the bag was just barely started to melt around the edges. The vinyl stuck and the glue on the stones was starting to melt and stick also. It looked nice. 
However, then I decided to pick at it and see what happened to simulate rubbing together. The vinyl pealed off taking the top layer of the bag with it and the rhinestones did the same thing. I must say here that I was pushing this but I wanted a worst case senairo (sp). I would not want to sell these but I would make them for my family and friends with the warning to be gentle with them and they should last a long time but would not be washable.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

were these the woven polypropylene bags?

Also there is a glue E6000 that you can use to apply the stones.


----------



## retiredplumber (Jun 25, 2007)

They were woven bags. It would be too time consuming to put 300-400 rhinestones on one at a time with glue and even then I dont think they would stay. I looked at the spot where they came of off with a magnifying glass and it looked like the fibers of the material had seperated because some had stuck to the stones and also to the vinyl. I would think that would happen to most anything that was put on the bag except ink or paint.
Again, I would make these for my own use or friends and relatives with the understanding they were delicate and don't wash but I would be afraid to sell them.
My next experiment will be with sign vinyl on the bag and see what happens with that.
Mike


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah you are right I wouldn't try placing 400 stones by hand either. I would only use the glue for a few stones.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> were these the woven polypropylene bags?
> 
> Also there is a glue E6000 that you can use to apply the stones.


 
I love E5000 and E6000 for those heat sensitive things,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Alicia Meneses (Jul 3, 2008)

Try laying a thin fabric on top before heat pressing. I haven't tried on polypropylene, but it works for me whne I am applying transfers on delicate materials.


----------



## Biz-lady (Jan 25, 2009)

Someone said you can press on polyester. Well, I know that you can press the stones on there, but will they hold? 
I was asked to do a warm up. but opted not to because I could pick the stones off. I had to use alittle pull, but the jackets were going to be used by kids for 2 years. 
Has anyone had good success with the stones all staying long term on polyester?


----------

